# Echinacea for horses?



## amage (14 February 2008)

Does anyone know if they have to get a special horse version of it or can they just have the human stuff? and if they can get the human stuff what dosage??


----------



## Llwyncwn (14 February 2008)

If you PM Box of Frogs she will tell you where she gets it from, it comes in a leaf form (I think).


----------



## dwi (14 February 2008)

I bought some for Daisy from Sainsburys on a friends recommendation. I gave her the maximum human dosage, two tablets a day in her feed for two weeks. Very cheap and worked in getting rid of her cough


----------



## CastleMouse (14 February 2008)

http://www.orchardequestrian.com/cart.php?target=product&amp;product_id=5047&amp;substring=echin
http://www.orchardequestrian.com/cart.php?target=product&amp;product_id=4248&amp;substring=echin


----------



## Donkeymad (14 February 2008)

I bought some in liquid form from my local health Store meant for humans. No need get a special horse version which you will undoubtedly pay more for.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (14 February 2008)

Amage, my rescued mare has it regularly to boost her immune system as she has serious liver damage from her previous owner leaving her to starve in a ragwort infested field. Also my veteran boy (still ridden as often as poss) had to have an eye removed 2 years ago and his remaining eye is often gunky and sore so he has it too, as an alternative to a low-dose steroid from the vet, also to boost his immune system. Steroids can cause laminitis by boosting the appetite...not good especially in a good-doer like my boy. I use D&amp;H echinacea. It comes in a big tub (about the size of a box of washing powder) and costs about a tenner. It's very high quality and you only need a teeny scoopful so it lasts a long time. I think better than human echinacea as the dosage is clearer and I think the dried herb is better than a tablet as it mixes in thoroughly. D&amp;H are very customer focused and will post a tub to you if you have problems getting it from your ususal supplier. Both my neds currently thriving, touch wood!


----------



## embonaught (15 February 2008)

Equine america do a liquid version which is very good. However, they also do a supplement called emmune which is just echinacea and astralagus (or something) - emmune has given me a better result. It has cleared up my pony's sarcoid completely, and keeps her cough at bay over the winter.


----------



## allijudd (15 February 2008)

dodson and horrell do a 1kg bucket which we use to feded. Roman coughs when in and this seems to stop him. Its about 12 /£13 for th tub.


----------



## amage (15 February 2008)

Excellent...thanks a million


----------

